# The very real prospect of a Hillary presidency



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

All I see is Hillary on TV. She looks like a female version of the "Joker" from the old "Batman" show. She has 90% of the TV and print media pushing her over the finish line.

I cant take the prospect of her being president. I mean I feel like I *barely* survived 8 years of Obama, now we might get this shrill, angry women's lib communist....  Can you imagine 4-8 years of her??? 

I still think Trump has a 55% chance of winning, but he and his campaign keep blowing it on this stupid mud slinging: gutter scandal, name calling and other tabloid, low IQ nonsense.

Its cold and rainy up here. I need some hay to cut & bale. 

Can anyone say something positive about the election?


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

It's all in God's hands.


----------



## JMT (Aug 10, 2013)

JD3430 said:


> Can anyone say something positive about the election?


NO.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

I am absolutely positive whoever wins, doesn't really matter. Life will go on, policies may change a little, but the sun will rise, and there will be hay to cut and bale regardless.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

stack em up said:


> I am absolutely positive whoever wins, doesn't really matter. Life will go on, policies may change a little, but the sun will rise, and there will be hay to cut and bale regardless.


Come on Stack!

You are going to tell me if that criminal with her womanizing "husband" becomes our president, it wont upset you?


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

JD3430 said:


> Come on Stack!
> You are going to tell me if that criminal with her womanizing "husband" becomes our president, it wont upset you?


What's gonna change?

I guess I'm more apathetic than most. I don't expect anything of people, so they don't disappoint me...


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

stack em up said:


> What's gonna change?
> 
> I guess I'm more apathetic than most. I don't expect anything of people, so they don't disappoint me...


Stack, very similar to one of my better half's favorite sayings:

"Expect nothing and you won't be disappointed"

A couple of of mine are:

"Never argue with an idiot, they take you down to their level and beat you"

"You can't fix stupid"

Larry


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

JD3430 said:


> Can anyone say something positive about the election?


It will be over in less than six weeks?

Sorry, best I can do this morning.

Larry


----------



## aawhite (Jan 16, 2012)

I'm with Stack on this...both candidates are a waste of good air.


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

I know a bright shining light on the 2016 Election. Thanks to various social media platforms I can confirm the idiots that walk among this earth. I have also learned that I am a misanthropist. Since I am labeled as a racist, bigot, privileged, and now a deplorable, I've decided I will no longer conform to society. I will retreat to my isolationist farm and follow the ideology of the Democratic Republic of Korea.


----------



## aawhite (Jan 16, 2012)

Everyone forgets, the Congressional elections are the ones that truly impact policy. The President gets the credit/blame for the direction of the country, but POTUS is primarily executing laws that Congress passed and POTUS has signed off. If you want to affect real change, clean house in Congress.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

aawhite said:


> Everyone forgets, the Congressional elections are the ones that truly impact policy. The President gets the credit/blame for the direction of the country, but POTUS is primarily executing laws that Congress passed and POTUS has signed off. If you want to affect real change, clean house in Congress.


Recent Executive Orders & Actions seem to indicate otherwise.

Cant see anything getting better with Hillary naming 3 more liberals to supreme court, either. Cant think of a smaller group of people that could more greatly impact policy.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

This election means more than most realize, the next POTUS might get to appoint as many as four supreme court justices, once you get four more libs in the second amendment will become irrelevant.


----------



## aawhite (Jan 16, 2012)

Again, Senate has to confirm Supreme Court nominations. Keep a GOP majority in both houses would provide some balance. Also provides opportunity to write laws to reverse Executive decisions.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Ok, but we've had GOP in both houses for many years and Obama did everything he wanted


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Republicans approved the last Supreme Court judge 
Total liberal


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

aawhite said:


> Again, Senate has to confirm Supreme Court nominations. Keep a GOP majority in both houses would provide some balance. Also provides opportunity to write laws to reverse Executive decisions.


Still got to have enough to over-ride a veto and they can only confirm what is bought in front of them (nominee is not of the Senate's choosing).

Write all the laws you want, the SC still holds the 'interpretation' power, with a hand full of people (5 majority) making these decisions, with life terms. If you nominate young enough judges, you are looking at a whole generation in time, that they are on the court.

Larry


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

Not really much difference between the Republicans, and democrats: why do you think that the Bush's are going to vote for Clinton. All they care about is the status quo. You can put them in a sack, shake them up, and they still come out the same damn hole.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

CowboyRam said:


> Not really much difference between the Republicans, and democrats: why do you think that the Bush's are going to vote for Clinton. All they care about is the status quo. You can put them in a sack, shake them up, and they still come out the same damn hole.


Gotta agree with you, but the sack can be pretty smelly after the shaking too.

Larry


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

r82230 said:


> Gotta agree with you, but the sack can be pretty smelly after the shaking too.
> 
> Larry


Ya, that would be like putting a bunch of cows in the stock trailer. Not a one needs to shit until after they are loaded. LOL.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

aawhite said:


> Again, Senate has to confirm Supreme Court nominations. Keep a GOP majority in both houses would provide some balance. Also provides opportunity to write laws to reverse Executive decisions.


*If* the republicans keep both houses, is it worth the risk?


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

I am really surprised Trump hasnt pushed more media campaigns. Hillary has tons of nasty ads running...


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

I just hope that republicans go vote for trump and democrats stay home and say well the rest of my party is going to vote I think I will stay home.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Swv.farmer said:


> I just hope that republicans go vote for trump and democrats stay home and say well the rest of my party is going to vote I think I will stay home.


well the democrats have all the dead people voting for them so if you are republican you better go vote


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Vote early
Vote often


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

CowboyRam said:


> Not really much difference between the Republicans, and democrats: why do you think that the Bush's are going to vote for Clinton. All they care about is the status quo. You can put them in a sack, shake them up, and they still come out the same damn hole.


Bushes are voting for Clinton because Trump tore up Jeb on the big stage with the "low energy" comments.


----------

